# Dragon Reptiles now in Pembrokeshire



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Dragon reptiles has opened up a shop in pembrokeshire (for the second time)

They have 3 stores around south wales and opened one here before but got kicked out by previous owners (really old petshop people). they have now opened up a huge shop.
I saw it before opening and it was massive.

They are opening it as a 'reptile experience' where people pay to get in, they can also buy turtles/fish food and buy meat for the staff to feed to caiman.

Im unsure if it will work but will be interesting to see. There is already a reptile and aquarium ourist attraction in tenby nearby (Silent world) who are in my opinion very good at what they do (although some of the stock is very old (around 15years))and they have built up a good rep.

Anyway ill be going to the new place soon and will report back. 
Need to get crickets soon anyway


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

*New shop*

Hi I help out at weekends it's really good they have massive cages with all sorts of different things and they made a few nocturnal rooms like a haunted house . So far it's been really busy since they were featured in the centre pages of the Western Telegraph and doing the radio shows .


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Ill be in tomorrow, been over on sundays and dispite saying there open they have been closed everytime ive been.


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

You must have read the sign wrong lol it says only open on Sundays through summer but closed Sundays through winter. I think simons on tomorrow but I'm off until sat..


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

ukgeckos said:


> Ill be in tomorrow, been over on sundays and dispite saying there open they have been closed everytime ive been.


Hey did u manage to go in the end ?? What did u think ?


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I did read the sign wrong.

Went in and saw smion (know him from his cardiff shops)
The shop is starting to look amazing (not truly a shop but a tourist attraction too)
Once all vivs are finished and the smell of cement goes it will be very impressive!

Loved the leo viv its about 10ft square with 29 females and 1 male leo in a very naturalistic set up! The monitor and retic set ups were wicked and I cant wait to see the turtles once their set up is in!

Im picking up a wooden potting stand from the shop on saturday so might see you in there!


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats good glad its not just me who thinks the place is brilliant lol. I'm in half day Saturday you can normally find me in or around the Beardie colony..


----------

